
Hashgraph: Superior Distributed Ledger Technology - doener
http://hashgraph.com/
======
techaddict009
What is the difference between hashgraph and blockchain?

Its like SQL vs GraphQL db?

~~~
knowThySelfx
Try reading this link for a comparison between Blockchain and Hashgraph:
[http://ajitvadakayil.blogspot.in/2017/10/blockchain-smart-
co...](http://ajitvadakayil.blogspot.in/2017/10/blockchain-smart-contracts-
part-8-capt.html)

Warning: He writes in a very colloquial lang sprinkled with what he thinks is
right. Be your own judge.

------
brudgers
Curious if there is an implementation.

